# White King At San Francisco Shelter Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For further searches go to www.petharbor.com
This animal record may be found here
This BIRD - ID#A245579

I am a white King pigeon.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 26, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old.
For more information about this animal, call:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control at 415-554-6364
Ask for information about animal ID number A245579


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Terry. I forwarded the info to the rescue family that might take in some of my pigeons; they especially rescue kings in and around SF. So hopefully they can get this one too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Thanks for posting, Terry. I forwarded the info to the rescue family that might take in some of my pigeons; they especially rescue kings in and around SF. So hopefully they can get this one too.


Thanks, MJ! I hope it works out!

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I got 3 kings from SF ACC on Saturday*

I got 3 kings from SF ACC on Saturday including the one you cited, Terry. She's painfully thin (less than half of what she should be) and I actually have her here at work with me today. I'm syringe feeding her (in addition to the little bit she eats on her own) to build up her strength. She's VERY sweet. I've named her Pearl. MaryJane- who are these pigeon adopter angels of whom you speak? So far, I've place eight in homes but I've got another EIGHT foster kings right now and they keep coming in. Any help/referrals much appreciated!


----------

